

Dr. Nic, Rails luminary, moves from Australia to SF to join Engine Yard - briandoll
http://drnicwilliams.com/2010/08/04/coming-to-america/

======
jpcx01
Engine Yard just keeps snapping up all the talent.

When's EYConf? They should just start doing their own, and start making some
bucks off the conference circuit.

